
Microservice envy - mooreds
https://www.thoughtworks.com/radar/techniques/microservice-envy
======
ishjoh
When microservices were new, ~8 years ago, everyone talked about their
benefits and the thing left unsaid was that the complexity moves into your
infrastructure and deployment operations.

Microservices have many positives, and I've used them in the past with a lot
of success, specifically when horizontal scalability was the most important
concern. But the costs can be huge for the team that handles infrastructure
and deployments.

~~~
bradknowles
What infrastructure and deployments?

The two-pizza team that builds the microservice also has to deploy it and
support it in production.

Problem solved. ;P

